# Calais Booze



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Having never booze shopped at Calais before, which is the best super / Hyper market there for booze and parking. And her who must be obeyed wants a look round Calais, are there any decent free parking places to be had ?

Cheers


DJM


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

apart from the "cheap plonk from around the world" warehouses, we've found Auchan to have the best variety. Good French wines at reasonable prices. They do the "etrangers" as well, but we buy French :wink: Fill up with diesel at tehir filling station as well - on the cocquelles road.


As for parking in Town, the yacht basin has loads of room for MHs., and you can walk easily in to town form there. Hopefully they will have finished the work on the square just beyond there. Lots of restaurants near there as well. Good overnighting, been there many times, as well as the beach "aire" - Mh dump and fresh water at the beach aire. They charge for overnighting at both these, normally collect n the morning.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'll second Auchan for a good selection of wines and beers. If you can't find what you're looking for there then Carrefour at Cite Europe is only 10 mins away and also has a reasonable selection.

Beware - both supermarkets sell pastries that are difficult to ignore (they do however cost an arm and a leg - but worth every drop of blood). :lol:


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

We stock up on new world wine (not keen on French) at Majestic in Coquelles. We research and order online before we go, you get a discount for orders over £200.
They are very knowledgable, if you tell them the style of wine you like they can always recommend several alternatives over a range of prices.
They also have half a dozen red and white bottles open for you to try.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Used this one a few times and been happy - http://www.calaiswine.co.uk/.

I think you can get a reduction on your Eurotunnel ticket if you order in advance, might be an idea to check with them.

Mike


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Another vote for Auchan here.

GPS coordinates: 50.943604,1.807567

And as Mike says, park (or stay overnight) at the yacht basin.

GPS coordinates: 50.960316,1.844715


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Try travelling down the few km to Auchan in Boulogne

Auchan, Boulogne

A much bigger store and many other outlets in the same complex. Fuel available and a large Decathlon store about 1 km away. Much less crowded than the Calais store and plenty of parking space.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

For a good range, decent offers and good personal service (they all speak very good English) try Franglais.

http://www.franglais-wine.co.uk/online/?id_lang=1

You can sample almost of any of their stock before you buy.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Just got home from France and went to Auchan at coquelles today.

Stella and Bordeaux reds purchased. Also filled the van up at 1.31euro. Info below from a web search.

Going to look for Aircon info now!

Auchan Hypermarket

Auchan Complex
Avenue Roger Salengro
Route de Boulogne (RN1)
Coquelles
62100 Calais
Tel: 00 33 (0)321 46 92 92
Web: www.auchancalais.com

The bright and colourful Auchan Hypermarket dominates the Auchan complex which it shares with a number of shops and restaurants. Apart from good value wines and beers, pick up other bargains such as bottled water, Persil washing powder and even Nutella. If you have some space in your boot, you can do your weekly shop here and save up to 20% overall.

The complex also has 3 restaurants (Flunch, Brasserie PIerrot and Brasserie Bleriot), clothes and shoe shops for men, women and kids and a Belgian chocolate shop.

Open: Monday-Saturday 8.30am-10.00pm
Closed: Sunday

Petrol Station

Open: 9.00am-9.00pm

Getting There:

From the ferry port: take A16 motorway towards Boulogne, exit at Sortie 41 and follow the Auchan/Sainsbury signs
From Eurotunnel: take the A16 motorway towards Boulogne, exit at Sortie 41 and follow the signs to Auchan


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

tonyt said:


> I'll second Auchan for a good selection of wines and beers. If you can't find what you're looking for there then Carrefour at Cite Europe is only 10 mins away and also has a reasonable selection.
> 
> Beware - both supermarkets sell pastries that are difficult to ignore (they do however cost an arm and a leg - but worth every drop of blood). :lol:


Man after my own heart! The tartelettes aux framboises.... pure ecstacy and just that little bit of custard my dairy intolerance can cope with!!

I've eaten about 100 in the last 3 months ... preferred supplement to my 5-a-day.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi dave. Nearly home then
Yes auchan is qyite good and also magestic opposite isnt too bad if you want slightly better qulity at a decent price.
Also tried calais vins but thier selection is for the more seasoned pallet not the injector cleaner I buy lol
Phil


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

I agree about Auchan at Coquelles and at Boulogne and use both.

In Calais I go to the old Carrefour, Avenue Georges Guynemer, 62100 Calais. It is north of the junction of A16 & A26 onto N216 turn off at J3.

The stocks are more extensive than Auchan, the carpark larger with no height constraints.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Parking is free at Cite of Europe but around £5 at the Basin, which really is the most reliable parking.
With luck, if you are heading south, some of the chaps trying to get to England will hide under your van before you take them away from Calais;going south.

Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Boulogne Auchan or

Stay away from Ports!

TM


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Booze*

We often call into Pidou for beer - usually cheaper than the supermarkets.

www.pidou.com

Russell


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh no! Just realised shops in Calais are closed on Sundays, and I'm travelling back tonight! Whoops


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

HeatherChloe said:


> Oh no! Just realised shops in Calais are closed on Sundays, and I'm travelling back tonight! Whoops


What a mistake a ta make a


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> We often call into Pidou for beer - usually cheaper than the supermarkets.
> 
> www.pidou.com
> 
> Russell


2nd this Russell and ask Patrick the manager for special offers that he keeps for regular customers, recently got a superb Bordeaux for €2 a bottle sadly its all gone now but he will have more specials daily


----------

